# Trendnet Router



## James Tembo (May 19, 2009)

hi Experts....at my work place we use...a trendnet router tew-432brp
my question is...how do you block certain websites or certain computers accessing the internet...on this kind of router...???

but apart from the Trendnet Router, we use a microtik as a gateway...to the internet...i dont know which one to use to block the sites between the two....


please help...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You may use the MAC Address filtering from the router. How are the IP's being distributed to yout network? Are they coming from the Trendnet or Microtik?


----------



## James Tembo (May 19, 2009)

they are being distributed from the Trendnet....but the Microyik is our Gateway...

and also we use static IP addresses....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright then...your Trendnet should be capable of this. Tinker around your Trendnet settings and you should be able to locate and filter the MAC Addresses that you want. I'm not sure about 'certain websites' blocking if Trendnet is capable, I'm pretty sure that you may block Port Numbers. You may also use the computer's Hosts File to block sites. Your Network Admin should be the person involved in doing these type of tasks.


----------

